# Trouble with a CZ45



## CeltKnight (Oct 5, 2014)

I recently wound up with a beautiful CZ45 (neat little vintage DAO .25). My wife some years back added the US - made semi-clone, the dreaded and much maligned Protec .25 to her collection (hers actually runs fine, lucky lass that she be). That started me wanting an original for my Cold War & Before collection (and having a neat little hideaway that's kinda hard to come by now days in the US is sorta neat).

Well mine came to me via my C&R. The seller was very honest about not being sure if the included mag belonged with the weapon (it didn't, it was for a Beretta Jetfire, but I have one o'those, too, so it was a win for me). Well, fast forward and I found an after-market mag (Triple K I was told) at a gun show. My CZ45 won't shoot with it. Won't even hand-cycle with it. The rounds (Rem and Aquila FMJs) nose-dive and get stuck on the feed ramp if there is more than 3 or 4 rounds in them. I found Triple K (the only place I could find any) offering them and ordered two (darned expensive for little bits of sheet metal). The arrived today after a six month wait for them to tool back up for this years run, I guess. Same problem. Neither one will function, rounds just nose-dive into the feedramp unless I down-load the 8-round mags to 3 or 4 rounds. Oh, and the mag out of my wife's Pro-tec does the same thing in my CZ45.

Now, I have plenty of other guns to carry and even a couple other .25s if I need to go really tiny, but darn it, I like the guns I collect to shoot (exception being some antiques, but I try to fix them up, too; I'm stubborn like that).

Before I do something desperate and silly like polishing a feedramp and risk ruining the collectors value, does anyone have any suggestions? I've worked on several guns of various makes through the years, have some tools, basic knowledge, and some books and manuals (I used to LIKE fixing up my guns, now I just want the darn things to shoot).

Any helpful ideas are deeply appreciated. It's just a shame a Pro-tec 25 is working better than my CZ, y'know?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, in my experience with other pistols and what you're describing I'd want to say the magazine springs are too weak and may be the issue. Especially with all this nose diving going on. I know your triple k magazines are new but I'd try to find a stiffer spring that will work with the magazine.

I don't know if this will work but I'd try swapping out the jetfire or protec mag spring with the triple K magazine spring and give it a whirl. 

Magazines and their springs are crucial elements of semi-autos and if they are not made to spec with quality materials aftermarket magazines can indeed give you headaches, been there done that.


----------



## CeltKnight (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah, okay. Thanks for the info! I'll be over here pounding my head on the desk for not thinking of that.

Too bad mags are so bloody hard to come by for this thing (and pricey). I'll see if I have a stronger spring that'll fit. Failing that, I'll stretch the spring, ought to at least get one mag though it if that's the only problem, in which case I can track down some springs. 

Thanks again!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CeltKnight said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks for the info! I'll be over here pounding my head on the desk for not thinking of that.
> 
> Too bad mags are so bloody hard to come by for this thing (and pricey). I'll see if I have a stronger spring that'll fit. Failing that, I'll stretch the spring, ought to at least get one mag though it if that's the only problem, in which case I can track down some springs.
> 
> Thanks again!


It's definitely worth a try. As far as stretching magazine springs, I would strongly advise against it. Springs have certain tolerances and parameters they work in and if you go stretching springs they're done, at least in my experience.


----------

